# New Guy From Maryland



## Freedomrules3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Been lurking for quite a while. I figured why not since I'm basically a hunting forum junkie . I've been hunting for over 35 years now and bow hunting for 25 years. Started out with traditional but eventually went to a compound, now I'm slowly going back in time so to speak. The trad shooting needs some work still before its gametime again. 
I live on the Eastern Shore of Maryland, an outdoorsman's paradise. I spend all year basically doing something related to hunting . Camo is my favorite color . 
Glad to be onboard and hope to contribute in a positive way. I'm sure I know a few folks on here from other forums I run on :wink:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## Deer Karma (Feb 10, 2007)

that is some great hunting land!!!
Lived on Kent Island for about 15 years.
Loved the fishing, goose and duck hunting and Md secret ( big rack whitetails)


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## ToxDoc (Feb 6, 2007)

*Welcome*

Would that be "Grunt or Jarhead"? I did a tour in Bethesda at the Medical Center from 92-96. Great dear hunting in those parts.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Freedomrules3. Have fun here.


----------



## Freedomrules3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome Folks 

SHHH don't let the secret out about the nice bucks on the Eastern Shore


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT. Nice buck in the pic.


----------



## Mikey Bow (Feb 17, 2007)

Freedomrules3 said:


> Been lurking for quite a while. I figured why not since I'm basically a hunting forum junkie . I've been hunting for over 35 years now and bow hunting for 25 years. Started out with traditional but eventually went to a compound, now I'm slowly going back in time so to speak. The trad shooting needs some work still before its gametime again.
> I live on the Eastern Shore of Maryland, an outdoorsman's paradise. I spend all year basically doing something related to hunting . Camo is my favorite color .
> Glad to be onboard and hope to contribute in a positive way. I'm sure I know a few folks on here from other forums I run on :wink:


Where are you located in MD?


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

It's good to see a real bowhunter join up, hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Freedomrules3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Mike, 
I live near Berlin Md 6 miles west of Ocean City. 

Thanks Hitman and everyone, I'm sure I'll like it here. the pace is fast though lol ...now where is that post I was on  ...oh there it is 3 pages down 

Oh and that buck is still walking along with several other nice ones I have pics of. kinda good and bad, bad that I didn't get them but good that nobody else did either .


----------



## Mikey Bow (Feb 17, 2007)

I live in Pasadena, but I do a lot of hunting near and around Salisbury. Welcome to AT.


----------



## Indiana_hunter (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to the site! Thats one heck of a buck


----------



## Freedomrules3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Mikey Bow said:


> I live in Pasadena, but I do a lot of hunting near and around Salisbury. Welcome to AT.


I got a couple friends who live there . a guy named Rick and Todd. can't miss Todds big head lol


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## bulldock87 (May 31, 2011)

Hello everyone Freedom i just moved to maryland im trying to make new friends anyone in the area? let me know!


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Fred loves the Lurkers! Welcome!


----------

